# best set up for a woman bowfishing?



## born4country101 (Apr 17, 2009)

i am trying to get an idea of what kind of setup to use for my girlfriend. like bow size, draw back weight, ect. she love this sort of thing and wants to give it a try any ideas or comments would be greatly appreciated!

Dan


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

there is a pink barracuda thats now available which would work good, otherwise lots shoot the pink genesis, pretty much any smaller framed bow will work good for her. id say 25lbs-35lbs depending on what she feels comfortable drawing, remember you need it to be easy to pull back since you will be taking lots of shots most likely. then just put a spincast real on there like a zebco hawg seeker or 888 with a real seat. get some cajun yellowjacket arrows with piranha tips and your good to go whack some fish.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I'd bring her to an archery shop and have them check her draw lenght. She might be able to swing a yout bow if she's small enough. Otherwise a good way to go would be a recurve. Something like a PSE coyote or kingfisher would work well. Also, recurves are low weight and low maintenance. :beer:


----------



## born4country101 (Apr 17, 2009)

thank you very much for the help guys, exactly what i was looking for


----------

